# Lets talk used shoes??



## simplygreen (Oct 11, 2009)

Well what is everyones take on buying used shoes for a 3 year old?

My son's feet seem to be really wide and fit well in Keen shoes, the only problem is they are $60 a pair..... and he usually only gets a few months out of them and he is on to the next size. I have seen them go on ebay for a pretty good price but ......I have read that you are not to get used shoes as they can mess up feet and the way they walk??

So what is everyone's take on used shoes?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

It can be a problem if the shoes are worn down. But so many shoes for young kids are barely worn that I wouldn't hesitate to use them in general. My own ds never wore shoes for very long stretch, either, so I figure they couldn't cause a problem, anyway.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't do used shoes. My kids typically wear DC shoes or Etnies which work well for their wide, thick feet. But depending on where I get them, they're about $50 a pair.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

We do use them and as pp said, they are barely used when we get them.


----------



## oaktreemama (Oct 12, 2010)

Every pair my son has are used. I can not afford $50-$60 a pair for really good shoes. I shop second hand and Baby Bargain sales and find great shoes that aren't worn at all.

Recently I got him a pair of Stride Rite leather shoes and an awesome pair of Lands End shoes for two bucks each and neither pair had been taken out of the box.









So many people buy way too much stuff for their kids and I am always just waiting around to snap up the cast offs.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't do used shoes for the reason stated above, that the patterns of the previous user are imprinted on the shoe and may affect the development of my child's pattern.

DH, on the other hand, thinks it's ok for the reasons stated above as well... that kids typically grow out of shoes quickly and therefore don't imprint as much as an adult does and that kids are way less heavier than adults so he does not see how much "wearing down" it will take.

We love KEENs too and I usually buy them when on sale at REI. The last pair that I bought for my son (4y.o.) was about $23.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

We buy used Keens. Also wide feet, low arches, buy on e-bay. I've been nothing but happy with my purchases. My daughter loves Keens, she literally starts prancing around when she gets them.

Most people don't sell very used shoes on e-bay. Good sellers take pictures of the tread, the tops, you can tell they're hardly worn (by our standards... if you have two pairs of shoes, they get worn a lot, LOL!).

My thing is, a pair of used Keens is still WAY more supportive than most of the shoes we could afford. I've paid an average, including shipping, of $25/pair and now we have them in every size and DD2 wears her big sister's.

Sadly now that big sister's getting older, the wear is way more noticeable and I think I won't be able to hand down shoes from this year to little one. I didn't anticipate that, but they're really worn at the heel and I can't see any child wearing them for anything other than dress up.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

pretty much all my kid's shoes are used (mine too). ds also has probably 5-10 pairs of shoes at any given time (the thrift store near us has them often for less than $2) I figure he wears lots of shoes, he's barefoot in the house, I'm not worried about the former wearer's foot imprints.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll buy anything used except socks, underwear, and shoes.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

My dd wears a mix of new and used shoes. I like to have several pairs that fit her so none are excessively worn. I have heard that about not buying used shoes and figure dd goes barefoot enough to offset any random shoe imprinting. I have several pairs of used shoes myself. We also get hand me downs every year to add to the mix. I wouldn't buy or wear really cheap used shoes like plastic flip flops or rain boots. Those are gross after dirty feet have been in them. Expensive shoes seem to fit and wear so well that they are frequently a great bargain gently used on ebay or at consignment stores. Sometimes they have been worn only once or twice.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

We buy used shoes as long as they're lightly used.

I would rather buy quality used shoes than brand new and inferior shoes, JMO. My kids are also really hard on shoes and the cheap ones don't hold up very well.


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

Agree - way better to buy used Keens or another good quality brand (and seriously, how long do kids really use shoes anyway) than to buy cheapy shoes. A lot of the nicer shoes last really well anyway and I've seen some practically new ones in thrift and consignment stores. We always buy shoes secondhand.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

We don't buy used, I don't want to risk it, as I have really bad feet and a lot of issues with them (and I only wore used shoes as a small child).

We've got Bobux I-Walk (and still use Bobux soft eco-leather shoes as slippers), as they are the bes you can get here. We actually had a pair sent to us when we were in Sweden last year, as Swedish children's shoes are considered to be better the harder they are. Anyway, we are very pleased with Bobux I-Walk. And we've just got two pairs, sneakers and sandals (as we have spring here now), on sale, 2 for NZD100, which at the moment converts to USD76. They usually retail for NZD69 or 75 a pair.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I've never bought used shoes, but we have had gently worn hand-me-downs. I don't think they've caused problems. If the shoes had a distinctive wear pattern like run down heels or broken down insteps, I wouldn't accept them. Kids outgrow shoes really quickly and I don't find wear patterns like those in adult shoes.

My kids always had a variety of shoes too, a couple of pairs of sneakers, some loafers, sandals etc., so no single pair would get worn everyday. I also encouraged going barefoot - no shoes at all allowed in the house, and often they went barefoot in the yard too. Neither of them had shoes until they were about 20 months old and had been walking for quite awhile by then. I think minimizing shoe wear and switching up shoes avoids some of the problems you may be worried about.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

We do a mix of used and new--for me and dd. Dh always gets new, but 1. he's on his feet A LOT more than us, 2. used men's shoes are nearly impossible to find except loafers and such.

DD isn't in shoes enough of the time for me to worry that a shoe some other kid wore for 3 months is going to hurt her in the 3 months she wears it. Especially since we can't always find used shoes that I think are reasonable.

The person I know with the worst feet ever always wore new shoes--but high heels. So I'm more worried about getting the nice flexy soles than anything else.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

As long as they are lightly used, like most kid's shoes, I don't think it is a problem. As they get older and the shoes get more wear, then I see it as a problem.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I have absolutely no problem with lightly used shoes. I wouldn't buy somethign that's obviously worn, and worn down. But all the used shoes I've bought have had little to no wear. I don't know if they were part of someone huuuuuge shoe collection for their kid or what, but I often find shoes that might as well be brand new, at thrift stores. Dress shoes are even better, as they're often only worn once or twice before the kid outgrows them.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

We've bought 3 pairs of my DDs shoes on ebay. They were SKR shoes which scuff easily. One pair looked completely new the other two were a little scuffed on the toe but wore just fine. Even the new looking pair was about $20 instead of $40. We've bought on sale clearance styles of SKR on their website and some stride rite at an outlet store. I think I've only paid full price once, twice if you count snow boots. We have a family member who has a DD who is one year younger than our DD so she gets most of DDs hand me downs. We've only had 3 pairs of shoes that were too worn to give away. The leather stride rite ones seem to show the least wear.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

DS1 has had a handful of new and lots of used shoes. Often I can find him nearly-new shoes for just a few dollars ($3-6, generally), and I'm totaly OK with that. When he gets bigger and actually wears them for more than a couple months maybe I'll rethink that idea. But for now? Who cares. And DS2 has had almost exclusively Ds1 handme-downs so far


----------



## hermionesmum (Feb 8, 2007)

I hand down wellies, as my kids wear them only occasionally and well padded with lots of socks, or dressing up shoes that only ever stay on for a few minutes anyway, but generally I'm wary of used shoes.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Someone must be buying them because I've sold a LOT of used shoes at consignment - but they are so lightly used they look new and sometimes they still have tags. I think the "used" shoes that get sold are shoes that were almost never worn. You can pretty much tell by looking at them if they have a lot of wear, and I assume you wouldn't buy shoes that LOOK used so while it's not something I do (I only get to consignment twice a year and both times I'm dropping off), I can't see the problem with if it you use common sense.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

We buy used cars, furniture, clothes for ds, toys.....but never socks, undies, or shoes (except rubber boots).
DS still fits his shoes from spring but the velcro doesn't work now. I always buy shoes just slightly big and they last quite a while. I figure I save buying 90% of his clothes used so I can put that money to getting a good pair of StrideRite or Geox or the like.
Really 6months of wear is ok in my mind as for myself and hubby usually annually we get new shoes for ourselves.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

The only new shoes my younger kids have ever had were their first pair of Robeez (the next sizes up I bought used) and their cheapo dollar store knock off crocs.
All the rest have been used. Bought at yard sales and thrift stores, some in perfect shape, some pretty ratty (which suits 6 y/o DS just fine as he wears the carp out of anything he owns pretty quickly. Seriously, this kid can LOOK pair of pants and they'll rip!) Two summers ago I bought four pairs of sneaks for DD at a yard sale for 50 cents apiece, they were all brand name, in very good condition, their were two size 11's and two 12's, she's gone through the 11's and I freecycled them, and now she's on to the 12's. So that's $1 per year in sneakers for her







.
I found a pair of Geox for $4 for DS and assorted pairs of LL Bean hiking boots and loafers for them and me for a few dollars a pair.
Now, my oldest DS gets new shoes which he helps pay for, but I buy his football cleats new so it probably works out money wise in the end.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I buy shoes on sale whenever I can. Our kids wear a mix of new and used. Used shoes are very lightly worn, and handed down from family. Often they are dress shoes, or shoes that match a particular outfit, and they aren't worn a lot.

I can't imagine that a used shoe in a quality brand with no visible wear is worse for a child's feet than a pair of $3 flip flops from Old Navy.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *childsplay* 
I found a pair of Geox for $4 for DS and assorted pairs of LL Bean hiking boots and loafers for them and me for a few dollars a pair.

This reminds me to mention warehouse sales. I've gone to Geox warehouse sales and found really great deals. You have to be patient and willing to hunt, and get your elbows out to deal with the crowds though. The shoes are all new though, and though the prices aren't as good as $4 per pair, they are very reasonable compared to retail. They are held about once a year and I've seen them advertised in our local community newspaper.


----------



## mooshersmama (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll get used shoes for Ellie as long as they aren't too worn.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I used to buy used shoes for myself -- gently used -- all the time. Then I developed a nerve problem in one foot and my doctor thought it was related.

So, being sensitive on this one, we don't buy used shoes, even though I kind of agree that a lot of kids outgrow them before they're fully worn (although at 3, my son was walking around so much he did a number on his). I don't buy the ultra-cheap ones either, since our budget allows that.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atobols* 
We buy used shoes as long as they're lightly used.

I would rather buy quality used shoes than brand new and inferior shoes, JMO. My kids are also really hard on shoes and the cheap ones don't hold up very well.

This is how I feel. My daughter isn't even 2, for crying out loud, I am not going to spend $50 on a pair of shoes that she will be able to wear for a month or two.


----------



## flightgoddess (Mar 4, 2009)

When he's this young and growing fast, I get used shoes and handmedowns. Especially sandals and snow boots! They barely wear them.

We'll see how it goes as he gets older. But if he ever does sports or need specific gym shoes or something, I will get new ones to better fit his feet for those activities.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm in the "no b/c of wear pattern" camp.

DS went to see a physical therapist b/c he had trouble keeping his balance while standing still (actually, the school sent us to a developmental Dr b/c DS was excessively wiggly and bumping into people in line; she sent us to the physical therapist b/c his stance looked a bit funny and she didn't think he had ADhD.) After looking at DS walk the PT asked to see his shoes. They weren't that old, certainly not what I would call worn out looking, but they told her a ton about how he walked and stood.

It isn't just about the treads of the rubber soles being rubbed down. It is also the soft foam insole taking on the form of the previous occupants feet, which happens pretty fast.

If your child truly has problematic feet, s/he may need orthotics. DS wears them now (yes, they cured the wiggles) and I just take out the foam insole that come in pretty cheap shoes, and put in the orthotics. It just transforms his cheap shoes into really good ones. I buy him much cheaper shoes now than I did before the orthotics.

Another problem with buying used shoes especially online, is lack of selection. When I take DS shoe shopping, I pull at least a half dozen shoes off the shelf that he likes the looks of for him to try on and walk around in. If I took him to the thrift shop they might have 3 pairs in his size. Of those three pair, one might be very worn and another might be disliked by DS for fashion reasons. That leaves only one pair for DS to try on, and nothing to compare it against to see which is most comfortable. Obviously if I was ordering them from online he wouldn't get to try them on at all.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 

It isn't just about the treads of the rubber soles being rubbed down. It is also the soft foam insole taking on the form of the previous occupants feet, which happens pretty fast.

This. I worked shoe sales for over 5 years and this is one thing that I will do everything I can to avoid (the exception is for dress shoes that are worn maybe 4 hours a year, etc.). Really I hate to say it but putting used shoes on a child is one of the worst things you can do for their foot development, second only to ill fitting shoes that are too tight (the "jellies" shoes are notorious for not allowing a child's foot to grow). Sole wear is irrelevant to determine if a used shoe is "safe" or barely worn. Look at the creases across the toe under the lacings. If there aren't visible and worn creases then they really weren't worn enough to make a difference. If they're distinct (and it doesn't take long to get them that way) then that's a sign that the shoe was worn enough to begin to mold to the original owners foot shape - which is going to be different than the child now wearing them. Another good sign that they're ok is if all the printing inside is still pretty crisp, as that tends to fade quickly as well. I get that shoes for kids are expensive - my ds can only wear Stride Rite's, and we have to save up to buy them having been unemployed for 2 years, but it's just not something I'll personally take a chance with.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

all my kids shoes are used, and basicallly 80-85% of their time is spent barefoot!


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:

Sole wear is irrelevant to determine if a used shoe is "safe" or barely worn. Look at the creases across the toe under the lacings. If there aren't visible and worn creases then they really weren't worn enough to make a difference. If they're distinct (and it doesn't take long to get them that way) then that's a sign that the shoe was worn enough to begin to mold to the original owners foot shape - which is going to be different than the child now wearing them. Another good sign that they're ok is if all the printing inside is still pretty crisp, as that tends to fade quickly as well. I get that shoes for kids are expensive -
This _is_ what I do when I buy used shoes.

When I said they're shoes that have clearly not been worn more than once or twice, that's what I mean.

I don't know whether it's a result of massive habits of consumption resulting in all these barely-worn shoes, but last year was the first time (in 8 years) I had to buy tennies new for the kids, even with those restrictions in place.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, if you've never looked at used shoes at consigment/goodwill, you'd be amazed. There are *LOTS* of like-new shoes available. Shoes that they took the tags of, ran around the house in for an hour or went to town in or to a wedding or whatever, and that was *IT*. Heck, I've even gotten several pairs with the tags still on. I'm sorry, but I just do not have the money to spend $30-60 on a pair of shoes that they're going to wear for like, 3-5 months. I just don't.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

if you've never looked at used shoes at consigment/goodwill, you'd be amazed.
If you were in Ohio. If you're in Western Washington, you'd just get depressed and nauseated looking at the well-worn Wal-Mart crap they are selling for about 70% of the retail price.

Some areas just have excellent consignment stores.


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

I had never thought about the issue of the insole being formed to the previous child's foot. We do buy used but only if the shoe is in pristine condition, but the shoes that DS2 has received from DS1 are far more worn than anything I would buy "used". Do people really not pass down shoes from older sibling to younger sibling??


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

My kids are different genders so the only things we pass down are rain boots. Otherwise, any used shoes in good condition go to the consignment sale or children's resale store.

My DS has wide feet and only Stride Rite shoes fit him well. We've tried lots of brands and those are really the only ones that are comfortable for him. But I only buy when they are on sale. And he usually only has two pairs (not including boots.)

My DD usually has several pairs of shoes. A good pair of sneakers and then several pairs of school/play shoes. Most of them are from Target but some are GAP and Gymboree (bought on sale.) I can usually resell many of her shoes since she has about four or five pairs to match different outfits and they don't get a ton of wear.

I've only purchased used rain boots. I rarely find shoes in great condition at the children's resale store or consignment sale. I'm pretty picky.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatermom* 
I had never thought about the issue of the insole being formed to the previous child's foot. We do buy used but only if the shoe is in pristine condition, but the shoes that DS2 has received from DS1 are far more worn than anything I would buy "used". Do people really not pass down shoes from older sibling to younger sibling??

Like I said above I've had an issue from worn shoes so I'm sensitive about it, but I'm not planning to pass shoes down other than the really early soft ones (Robeez type). We've donated most pairs already.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

I think that ill fitting shoes could potentially cause foot problems, but I'm skeptical of used shoes causing foot problems. I don't think a child would wear a shoe long enough for it to cause problems, and if they did, well, maybe they're wearing shoes too much.

I've heard conflicting reports from pediatric podiatrists on the matter, and the one thing that they all do seem to agree on is that bare feet are better than shoes. period. And soft shoes are better than stiff( I think we all can agree on that).. but other than that i think to each their own.. and to all the new shoe buyers: thanks!I'll take your used!!!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
Like I said above I've had an issue from worn shoes so I'm sensitive about it, but I'm not planning to pass shoes down other than the really early soft ones (Robeez type). We've donated most pairs already.

But are you SURE it's from used shoes?

I mean, one doctor told you that. Did you notice a difference after you started buying new shoes?

I'm asking because lots of people told me that heels caused bunions. Well, I don't WEAR heels much (once a year or so) and I still got a bunion. I was told by another doctor that it's a common misconception but that in fact, people in barefoot societies still develop bunions. It's related to a fallen arch in some.  Sucks no matter how you look at it but that's why I ask.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

we don't buy used. dh and i are very picky shoe people. i prefer to be barefoot myself and i buy the kids 2 pairs until they out grow those then they can get two more (i usually do a sneaker and a sandal) we have no real cold weather here so a sneaker is fine year around. honestly my kids feet don't seem to grow that fast.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
But are you SURE it's from used shoes?

I mean, one doctor told you that. Did you notice a difference after you started buying new shoes?

I'm asking because lots of people told me that heels caused bunions. Well, I don't WEAR heels much (once a year or so) and I still got a bunion. I was told by another doctor that it's a common misconception but that in fact, people in barefoot societies still develop bunions. It's related to a fallen arch in some.  Sucks no matter how you look at it but that's why I ask.

Yes, I'm as sure as makes me comfortable.

I started buying only new, reasonably high-quality shoes (I still go to Payless for "outfit heels" if you know what I mean) and have had no trouble since...except when I decided to wear a pair of shoes my sister gave me. So then being stubborn I decided those were the only pair that had caused the issue and bought a 'new' used pair - and had problems.

Since then all new, no-issues.

I don't think it's an exact match in that some people will have nerve or foot problems regardless, and some people never will regardless. All our bodies and tolerances are different.

But for me something that had been developing for a couple of years disappeared. That was enough to convince me well enough, and honestly - my son owns about 5 pairs of shoe at a time - two outdoor shoes, an indoor softer shoe for school, rainboots and winter boots. Buying used rather than on sale we were probably saving $50-70 each round so a max of about $150/year - it's just not worth it to me. I'm into used stuff (obviously since I was buying for myself for years), but that's where I stopped.

For the issue of how much your kid wears shoes I think it really depends on the ages and what you do. We live in a city, are on the go a lot, and so after the age of about 2.5, my son did spend a goodly amount of time in shoes...which was great as we were out at the zoo etc.







If he were just running around our backyard then sure, barefoot is best. We don't wear shoes in the house.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Okay. Hm. My kids are outdoors several hours a day and it's too wet for barefoot most of the year.

You all are making me consider buying those barefoot shoes.

We don't wear shoes in the house either.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

my kids have huge feet that grow really fast. this year alone my daughter has gone up 4 sizes.

so between tennis shoes, sandals, and dress shoes i would be spending hundreds of dollars a year on shoes for each kid... and I have two kids.

so yes, i buy used shoes. i know what to look for to make sure that they are not going to harm my kid's feet but they go barefoot often as well.

i buy some new shoes, i would say 2 or 3 pairs a year for them... mostly for winter boots and a good pair of keens (those are the shoes that get the most use in this house) anything other than that can be used.

for shoes that they are going to wear 2 -3 months max I am not going to break the bank.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
We do use them and as pp said, they are barely used when we get them.

We'll buy used as long as they are in good condition - like snowboots and such. But didn't this year as I scored a brand new pair of Stride Rite's for DS1 for under $30!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We buy used shoes. Not just for the kids-- for us, too. If they're in good shape, and not very worn, I will gladly buy them. We also accept handed-down shoes from friends and relatives, as long as they're gently worn, and we hand shoes down from one sibling to another. The only things I won't buy used or pass down are socks and undies, but even I'll admit that's just squeamishness.

I don't know about foot problems. My feet are strong and healthy and never sore, and I've been wearing used or cheap shoes my whole life. I mostly go barefoot, though-- I only wear shoes when the weather or occasion absolutely demands it, and then I go for the most minimal "support" possible, because I believe that my feet have their own natural strength, and that wearing restrictive shoes undermines that strength.

For all of us, I go for natural materials, rather than synthetic, and for a nice roomy shoe that allows the foot to move naturally.

As far as wear patterns-- I just don't buy that's it's all that big a deal. I get the issue, and why theoretically it's a problem-- but really, access to multiple pairs of brand-new shoes for every person is a luxury people have only enjoyed for a few short generations, in very few parts of the world. I can't see that we in privileged Western countries are so much freer from foot problems compared to our less-materially-advantaged fellow humans, as a result of all wearing brand-new shoes. I'd say the problem with our feet is wearing shoes, period, rather than wearing used shoes. Honestly. It reminds me of the propaganda pushed on previous generations of mothers, claiming that babies needed those stiff, restrictive, high-topped, ankle-supporting shoes, in order to walk well. Mothers were told by "experts" that their babies would develop lifelong foot, ankle, and posture problems if they didn't coop those little toddler feet up in those horribly stiff boots.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

I honestly had no idea there was any potential problem with wearing used shoes. I guess I'll have to do some research.

So all of you who only buy new, do you pass on your used shoes when you're done with them? I hope you don't just throw them away.......


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liliaceae* 
I honestly had no idea there was any potential problem with wearing used shoes. I guess I'll have to do some research.

So all of you who only buy new, do you pass on your used shoes when you're done with them? I hope you don't just throw them away.......

I pass ours on to the thrift store. I'm perfectly fine with people making other choices than we do.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

You all have thrown my entire shoe strategy down. I was already worried about DD1's shoes going to DD2. Now I'm downright paranoid. DD1 has flat feet. Argh. How will we afford snow boots, sneakers, school shoes, and sandals?


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i dont do used shoes for dd's regular everyday wear shoes. dd still mostly likes to be barefoot. her school shoes are never used nor are they cheap brands. its because we have tried them - both and they dont feel comfortable on her. however i wait for sales so i never pay more than 50% original price if not less.

however when we buy dress shoes i would buy cheap or used. its just a few ocassion type of thing and i know either dd will be mostly sitting down or taking her shoes off.

i did not know about foot imprint and all of that.

my philosophy has ALWAYS been - scrimp on everything BUT shoes. i have just two pairs of shoes (not work boots) and dd has two. they are pretty worn down by the time we get another pair when she outgrows them.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

My FIL's best friend is a highly sought after podiatrist. We had DS1 while DH was seeing him for plantar warts and he was kind enough to do a check of DS1's lower leg and foot development. In talking to him, he told us that on average, it can take as little as 3 short wearings of shoes to imprint the soft inner sole. The inner sole actually starts to become imprinted well before any crease lines develop on the tops of the shoe. He asked us to promise him we would never put used shoes on our children b/c of the potential for messing up their foot development. This is a dr who genuinely cares about my DH and his family (he was present the day my DH was born) and who makes no $$ off of telling people to buy new shoes. He's a firm believer in barefoot is best, and encouraged us often to take DS1 walking on sand to promote healthy foot and ankle development. He is someone we trust very much about foot and ankle development b/c we know the lengths he goes to to stay on top of his field.

Since we are sticklers for new shoes for our children, we limit the number of shoes our children have. Our children typically go barefoot at home, so we don't wear shoes a whole lot in our family. We typically buy a pair of sneakers in the spring and fall (if needed), a pair of sandals in the summer, and a pair of waterproof "workboots" style boots in the late fall/ early winter. They get a pair of dressy "church" shoes usually in the fall, when it's too cold for sandals to be worn anymore, and they typically last until early summer when we get sandals.

We make sure we buy their shoes w/ plenty of growing room, JIC we miss a growth spurt and they don't tell us their shoes are small.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatermom* 
I had never thought about the issue of the insole being formed to the previous child's foot. We do buy used but only if the shoe is in pristine condition, but the shoes that DS2 has received from DS1 are far more worn than anything I would buy "used". *Do people really not pass down shoes from older sibling to younger sibling??*

We only pass down rain boots and snow boots. Even though I know they may be imprinted w/ the previous child's footprint, I also recognize that they're worn pretty infrequently in our area. If we lived in a colder or wetter climate where boots would be worn more frequently, we'd probably opt for new boots each year. But, no, other than those, we don't hand down shoes between siblings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
I pass ours on to the thrift store. I'm perfectly fine with people making other choices than we do.

We also pass our used shoes down to the thrift shop. Other people may not make the same choices as we do, and I recognize that, so we pass along shoes that are in good condition.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I am not convinced that new shoes will avoid all problems nor that used shoes will necessarily cause them. *Any* shoe will have points of pressure and areas of greater and lesser support. Unless you are buying custom-made, a new pair of shoes has a "form" that your foot will initially have to fit into. Over time, that form will mold itself your foot, but it isn't all that different from a shoe where some molding may have occurred to a previous user. If you have flat feet or unusually high arches or tendonitis or ligament instability or bunions or any other foot problems, you'll have to be much more careful about the shoes you select.

A poorly fitting pair of new shoes will cause as many problems as a poorly fitting pair of used shoes. Generally, shoes should have room in the toe box, fit comfortably in length and width, provide stability at the ankle and arch support and minimize pressure points under the forefoot and heel and across the instep.

The key is to find a good pair of shoes that fit the feet well by meeting these criteria and any other specific individual needs. I also think it's important to minimize shoe wear in the first place and to wear a variety of shoes rather than a single pair everyday.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I won't do used shoes for any of us. The exception might be if it was a special shoe that was only to be worn occasionally - such as dress shoes.

Perhaps I'm overally cautious but I feel foot health is SO important & don't want to risk causing any of us long term foot problems.

As an aside - ds just outgrew a pair of stride rites & they still look really good - not worn out at all but he wore them constantly for 6 months & I certainly wouldn't feel good about passing them down.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

We don't do used shoes. With Dh and his back problems and all of us girls with EDS and pain, DH and I decided we would do as much as we can to help ourselves by only ever buying new shoes that only we wear.


----------



## Smidge (Aug 29, 2007)

We don't do used shoes (unless they're soft soled shoes). However I have scored a pair or 2 at an upscale thrift store that had no signs of wear.

I would never want to walk in someone else's shoes







We are sticklers for new shoes too


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

We do used shoes as long as they look "like new"- the insoles are clean, the writing inside looks new, there are no footprints inside, etc. Though now, I'm debating even that...
Time to look over the hand me down stride-rites I have in the next size and see how they look. I should maybe go online shoe shopping.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
If you were in Ohio. If you're in Western Washington, you'd just get depressed and nauseated looking at the well-worn Wal-Mart crap they are selling for about 70% of the retail price.

Some areas just have excellent consignment stores.

I'm in Vancouver, and our thrift shops are the same. I've only looked a couple times for shoes, but never found anything even sort of new looking. And they are expensive- a sort of faded long sleeve shirt will sell for $3ish here. In Ohio (where my family is), that would never go for over $1.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh, thank you Becky, I swear some people don't understand.

I think our areas are well-trolled by e-bay shoppers. I was even approached by a Goodwill saleswoman once who seemed to suggest that she would hold good items for me if I was "interested in getting better deals".







Gee, wonder why sometimes-shoppers like me can only find that stuff on e-bay. >:{

Quote:

A poorly fitting pair of new shoes will cause as many problems as a poorly fitting pair of used shoes.
This is my conundrum. We really cannot afford to spend on the good, new pairs. We have winter here. One pair of sneakers and one pair of boat sandals per year just is NOT going to cut it. I really need to figure out how to do it. Barefoot is fine for three or four months out of the year, but I mean... even cavemen are found with shoes on. Feet get cold, they get cut. My kids need shoes!


----------



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 
We love KEENs too and I usually buy them when on sale at REI. The last pair that I bought for my son (4y.o.) was about $23.

This is exactly what we do. When she grows into a new size, I start keeping an eye out for sales and buy the next size, even if she won't need them right away. But DD is still just 2, so she hasn't hit one of those growing-out-of-shoes-every-month phases yet. When that happens, I may have to come up with another idea! Also w/ REI we get member coupons and a dividend at the end of the year, so that helps, too. If I plan right, I can get them for under $10.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

I thought I'd throw this out here- just in case anyone goes to Payless shoes- I got this email with a code for online shopping (20%) off Valid until November 13 *39287*.
If you go in person, you need to print the ad- so pm me and I'll email it to you.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
I am not convinced that new shoes will avoid all problems nor that used shoes will necessarily cause them. *Any* shoe will have points of pressure and areas of greater and lesser support. Unless you are buying custom-made, a new pair of shoes has a "form" that your foot will initially have to fit into. Over time, that form will mold itself your foot, but it isn't all that different from a shoe where some molding may have occurred to a previous user.

Yes but the wear on the sole of the shoes won't regenerate itself.
Take for example, my pattern is that the heel of the sole on my right foot gets worn more than the left because of my heel-strike pattern. My husband's has a very different wear pattern on his.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 
Yes but the wear on the sole of the shoes won't regenerate itself.
Take for example, my pattern is that the heel of the sole on my right foot gets worn more than the left because of my heel-strike pattern. My husband's has a very different wear pattern on his.

Yes, I agree that a wear pattern can become pronounced. I was speaking of gently used shoes, though, as I mentioned in my first post, that don't yet have a pronounced wear pattern. I should have made that clear in my later post. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## east carolina (Apr 5, 2006)

I only have 1 DS and when he was smaller, we would always buy him a new pair of shoes for the warmer months and a pair of winter shoes for the colder. And rainboots. Now that he's older, he has more pairs of shoes (like dress shoes for special occasions and crocs and keens and snow boots) and it gets pricey.

I always thought -- everything used except for underwear and shoes, but I've been lucky to find some gently used shoes that were in really good shape and I won't hesitate to get more in the future. But I'll always buy him new shoes as well if we can afford them.

I guess I reevaluated my position on used shoes, hopefully the same won't go for underwear


----------

